# Hyatt Ski Weeks in Colorado Using Points



## gnorth16 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are currently at Hyatt Mountain Lodge and absolutely love it.  We really didn't know what to expect with Beaver Creek but the village has so many things to do and has a neat vibe/feel to it.  It got me thinking about resales at Mountain Lodge but the local real estate agents have listings for ski weeks ranging from 29 to 69 thousand.   They are all listed as deeded weeks with no mention of points.  Can owners at other locations (or even other seasons in Colorado) book ski weeks?  Or is this the "impossible" sighting for Hyatt owners?


----------



## jjs17 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hyatt Beaver Creek*

I have seen availability there in April - May but never anything in Jan - March.  I believe there are very few HRC units, you may want to ask them how many 2 and 3 bedroom units (I think there are less than 10).  It's pricey to own there becuase I believe that you have to buy more than one week.


----------



## DAman (Aug 27, 2012)

A few weeks come up in ski season. Feb.  23 was the best Week. 2 bedroom, 3 bedroom, or studio. I wish Northstar had this.


----------



## bdh (Aug 28, 2012)

jjs17 said:


> I believe there are very few HRC units, you may want to ask them how many 2 and 3 bedroom units (I think there are less than 10).  It's pricey to own there becuase I believe that you have to buy more than one week.



Since there are two HRC properties in BC, you might be mixing Hyatt Mountain Lodge units with The Residences at Park Hyatt.  Both HML and RBC are fractional - HML has approx 40 total units (pretty evenly split btwn 2 bd & 3 bd - there are also a few true studios) while RBC only has around 10 total units.  Not that HML ski weeks are cheap or the units are bad, but the RBC unit's quality, size and price are a step up in every sense.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think any time of year would be fantastic in Beaver Creek.  Talking with our rafting guide today, he recommends coming out during the "mud" weeks when the river levels are highest in the spring.  One other person mentioned that most stores and restaurants are shut down during those weeks and there is little to do.  Rafting, road biking, hot tubs and staring off into the mountains could easily fill up a week for me on a solo trip. 

Have any Hyatt owners come up here during Mountain weeks (17-20 and 41-46) to utilize the 200 points/week for a 2BR?  Is this a good way to use expiring points or could you book this and deposit to II instead?

What would a 200 point rental cost to book one of these weeks?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you need 2BR units?  I never really look at 2BRs but I do look for studios.  Hyatt ski season studios are pretty easy to get IMO.

Right now there are units available (check in Feb 23) at Hyatt Main St Station (Breckenridge) and Hyatt Mountain Lodge (Beaver Creek).  Studio & 2BR in Breck.  Studio, 2 & 3 BR in Beaver Creek.

I searched all ski properties, all unit sizes, Jan 15-Mar 15.


H


----------



## mwwich (Aug 29, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I think any time of year would be fantastic in Beaver Creek.  Talking with our rafting guide today, he recommends coming out during the "mud" weeks when the river levels are highest in the spring.  One other person mentioned that most stores and restaurants are shut down during those weeks and there is little to do.  Rafting, road biking, hot tubs and staring off into the mountains could easily fill up a week for me on a solo trip.
> 
> Have any Hyatt owners come up here during Mountain weeks (17-20 and 41-46) to utilize the 200 points/week for a 2BR?  Is this a good way to use expiring points or could you book this and deposit to II instead?
> 
> What would a 200 point rental cost to book one of these weeks?



We just returned last night from a 3 night stay at Hyatt Main St Station in Breckenridge, and like you, wow what a great time to visit!  We biked one day and horse riding our other day, both great.  I think our point cost was 290 for the 3 nights, which hit us as a great deal.  We did book this as you suggest...had some remaining pts to use or dump to II and decided on about 60 days notice to try this trip.  I've been in the area several times for business meetings however my wife had never been to the CO mountains....we both were trhilled and plan to do this again.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 29, 2012)

The reason I am asking these questions is I want to know how flexible the Hyatt point system is.  If I were to buy a week at Pinion Pointe, how easy is it to book at any other location, either full week or partial week.  I am in the HGVC program and find the rules very straight forward and easy to book. I am essentially looking for an inexpensive entry into Hyatt points, but if it restricts me to the point where I can't book where I want to go, then probably the Hyatt program is not for me.  (BTW, I am not looking for impossible trades like holidays and prime ski weeks and I am very flexible with my travel schedule)

Some feedback/advice is appreciated.


----------



## mwwich (Aug 29, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> The reason I am asking these questions is I want to know how flexible the Hyatt point system is.  If I were to buy a week at Pinion Pointe, how easy is it to book at any other location, either full week or partial week.  I am in the HGVC program and find the rules very straight forward and easy to book. I am essentially looking for an inexpensive entry into Hyatt points, but if it restricts me to the point where I can't book where I want to go, then probably the Hyatt program is not for me.  (BTW, I am not looking for impossible trades like holidays and prime ski weeks and I am very flexible with my travel schedule)
> 
> Some feedback/advice is appreciated.



Good questions, I'm not an expert (they are on this site so you'll get some good feedback) but here's my comments/thoughts.  We also own Marriott and find Hyatt to be very straight forward, but you do have to manage your points and pay attention to deadlines.  You have so many months to book the week you own, or turn it into points to use elswhere.  Then you have so many months to use the points or put them in II which gains you more time.  I believe you have 6 months in each bucket....I keep track on my Outlook to-do list and have not had any issues keeping up.

We bought 2-1300 point weeks resale about 3 years ago.  Smart to buy resale, not so smart to buy 2 lower point weeks vs. 1 high point week.  If you have two, they need to "vest" their points fairly close together timing-wise so you can get a 2000 point week if you want.  Ours are close so that has worked for us (we've gotten a high point Key West week).

I don't beleive the Residence Clubs open up very often, so some locations might be considered "off limits".  Those that were never Residence Clubs are easier.  Like with any program, the farther you plan ahead the better your chances.  We got a spring break week in Key West in 2011 but booked it 12 months out.  We got our recent Breckenridge trip on shorter notice but it was off season.  We got a 3 day Breckenridge trip this coming January, booked that about 9 months out.  I haven't tried yet to get a prime ski week, my guess is owners bought those weeks to use and they do just that.

Hopefully you get other comments....overall we're happy w/our usage but we do plan ahead and we can travel off season (empty nest).


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> The reason I am asking these questions is I want to know how flexible the Hyatt point system is.  If I were to buy a week at Pinion Pointe, how easy is it to book at any other location, either full week or partial week.  I am in the HGVC program and find the rules very straight forward and easy to book. I am essentially looking for an inexpensive entry into Hyatt points, but if it restricts me to the point where I can't book where I want to go, then probably the Hyatt program is not for me.  (BTW, I am not looking for impossible trades like holidays and prime ski weeks and I am very flexible with my travel schedule)
> 
> Some feedback/advice is appreciated.



Hyatt is pretty flexible and good weeks/locations are routinely available.  Not a sure thing but a pretty good chance with the exceptions of Siesta Key, Northstar, Escala, Residences @ Beaver Creek and Sunset Harbor.  Your sweet spot for club booking is typically around 6 months out.  You can also set up a wait list earlier than that. 

The biggest problem you may have is that the "inexpensive entry" deeds are not associated with sufficient points/MF IMO.  All units of the same size pay the same MF regardless of season/points.  So when you look at points over the lifetime of the contract, some of the "inexpensive" weeks are actually far more expensive in the long run on a per point basis.  Also, the lower point value weeks may leave you with insufficient points to book in the season you want, and you cannot realistically combine points over multiple years.

The other thing to remember is that in the Hyatt system, you are actually buying a deeded week in a specific unit.  The points system is an overlay and may be changed at any time by Hyatt.  It could be even discontinued entirely.  A few years ago, Hyatt doubled the points requirements at Highlands Inn, effectively shut some of the owners of "inexpensive" deeds out of ever staying there.  So I would buy a week/unit with an underlying appeal to you should the points overlay go kaput one day.

My personal words of wisdom: buy at least a gold week at a resort you like in a good unit during a good week.

H


----------



## MaryH (Aug 30, 2012)

II deposit is strictly on the II chart.  No discount for flex change or anything.  The lowest point is a 260 point white studio or a 430 point red studio.

If you are really flexible, the 4 day weekday can be a great deal.  I managed to snag 4 days at Siesta Keys in 2bdrm deluxe and 4 days at Sunset Harbour in a 1bdrm plus a 3 day weekend in a studio at Coconut Plantation, all for Dec before Xmas so I can string them together for a week and half of holidays.  You might have to pay the split week fees but weekdays uses a lot less points (about 1/3 of a full week's points in general).  But I snagged those key days right at 6 months out.

I had purchased a 1400 point summer silver week at Beach House back in 2009.  If I am going to do it today, I would buy a minimal Gold week and preferably a Platinum week since you pay the same MF regardless.  I had looked at a 2nd week but just could not justify additional II fees since you pay the club and II fees per use week.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Can any resale buyers convert to Hyatt hotel points?


----------



## MaryH (Aug 31, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Can any resale buyers convert to Hyatt hotel points?



no only available to developer purchase.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks.  Not a big deal, if I ever buy resale but I thought I read something about only Diamond and Platinum weeks owners being able to convert to points, now and didn't know that included everyone or just developer purchases.




MaryH said:


> no only available to developer purchase.


----------



## bdh (Aug 31, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> read something about only Diamond and Platinum weeks owners being able to convert to points



Recent change allows Diamond and Platinum owners to convert to GPP every year, in lieu of every other year.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2012)

This must have been what I read.  Thanks.  For some reason I thought this now included resale owners, but I understand, now.  



bdh said:


> Recent change allows Diamond and Platinum owners to convert to GPP every year, in lieu of every other year.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 31, 2012)

Convert to GP is possible only if you bought from developer in the first place.  It is an increase in frequency for Platinum and Diamond owners not extending the exchange to resale owners.  

An owner I was talking to about buying a week made that error and HVC said it is still only available if you bought from Hyatt directly.


----------

